# Female Feeder Male Feedees



## platinumpuzzy (Mar 24, 2019)

I am not sure how common or uncommon this may be, but I was once a feedee myself. Somehow, the tables turned and I started finding myself becoming the feeder or actually what I like to call the "Chub Coach". I don't discriminate with females but more often than not they are seeking the attention of man... so my love through feeding goes unappreciated and usually taken advantage of. SO, I created the Chub Club for my male feedees who want things like weight gain encouragement, eating challenges, meal reminders, as well as weigh in's, measuring, weight goals, meal diaries, calorie counters and more.

Typically, a feeder would pay for your food - but you buy your own food I just offer the emotional support and companionship along the way.

So far, I have had great success with some of my piggy's (they chose to be addressed to be this way) packing on the pounds and growing pant sizes and more!

Good luck out there to you gentleman in your progress whether gaining or losing!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 25, 2019)

I can see where your encouragement could make all the difference!


----------



## platinumpuzzy (Mar 25, 2019)

So far it has been quite successful and each day coming up with more ideas to implement the positive changes!


----------



## Jay78 (Mar 25, 2019)

platinumpuzzy said:


> I am not sure how common or uncommon this may be, but I was once a feedee myself. Somehow, the tables turned and I started finding myself becoming the feeder or actually what I like to call the "Chub Coach". I don't discriminate with females but more often than not they are seeking the attention of man... so my love through feeding goes unappreciated and usually taken advantage of. SO, I created the Chub Club for my male feedees who want things like weight gain encouragement, eating challenges, meal reminders, as well as weigh in's, measuring, weight goals, meal diaries, calorie counters and more.
> 
> Typically, a feeder would pay for your food - but you buy your own food I just offer the emotional support and companionship along the way.
> 
> ...


That sounds amazing!


----------

